# Beans for de-caff espresso



## Ian H (Dec 2, 2013)

As I value my shut-eye, I try not to drink caffeine after 3-00pm. Therefore, coffee drunk after dinner in the evening, needs to be de-caffeinated. Also, the beans need to be available pre-ground. Yes, I know I should be grinding them. But my grinder has ordinary beans in it, so I don't want to "pollute" the de-caff.

I currently use Has-Bean's Premium Unleaded, and I'm very happy with it (thank you Steve!







, although it could be ground a little finer, as it tends to rush through the Gaggia like a dose of salts.)

Are there any other de-caff beans available mail order and pre-ground that other forum members would recommend?


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Ian

I'm using Rave Coffee's 'Sparkling Water Decaff Blend' at all times of the day. It's among the best decaff I've tasted and is also pretty forgiving regarding over and under extraction. I buy the beans in 2 x 1 kg orders, each kg costing £14 (over £25 gets free delivery). They offer them as whole beans or grinds, here's the link: http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends/products/sparkling-water-decaf-blend

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ian H (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Rod - I'll give them a look


----------



## ojush (Feb 5, 2013)

The Rave Sparkling Water beans are very nice. (Nicer than the old Rave decaf).


----------



## Ian H (Dec 2, 2013)

1 kg arrived yesterday. Let's see how things go.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm interested to hear what you think, I don't sleep so well either and generally max out on coffee during the morning, have to go cold turkey all afternoon. Some decaf that tastes nice might be a grand idea (assuming I can be bothered with dialling in and out). I think I might baulk at another grinder just for decaf - my kitchen is the size of a shoe box and I couldn't fit it anywhere.


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

Watching this thread closely. Decent, nay, adequate decaf is hard to find.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Coffee compass decaff is decent.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

The Workshop Muxball Espresso Decaf beans are supergood !

I if you didn't know, you wouldn't realise it is decaf when you drink it.

But also the Squaremile Espresso Espresso Decaf ( Which is a blend ) & Nude are pretty good

In that order.

Sweat dreams !

-JKK


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Coffee compass decaff is decent.


 I had some very good Guatemalan decaf from coffee compass (Finca El Bosque) and was hard pushed to tell the difference. They are now doing a different Guatemalan, which I haven't tried (yet).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ian H said:


> As I value my shut-eye, I try not to drink caffeine after 3-00pm. Therefore, coffee drunk after dinner in the evening, needs to be de-caffeinated. Also, the beans need to be available pre-ground. Yes, I know I should be grinding them. But my grinder has ordinary beans in it, so I don't want to "pollute" the de-caff.
> 
> I currently use Has-Bean's Premium Unleaded, and I'm very happy with it (thank you Steve!
> 
> ...


Request for it to be ground ''1 notch finer than espresso '' mate


----------

